# Sylvaneth for AoS!



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow these look pretty cool


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks pretty good. I have always liked the tree people models.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

@the second picture; Nemesis Dreadknight Tree Version?!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh goddamnit! Now I have to get a third AoS army.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh boy. Alarielle as well!!!! And some Starship troopers style bug(Wardroth Beetle)


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

there is a lot of hype in the local community here over the sylvaneth. it all looks cool but not sure about the treenought


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> there is a lot of hype in the local community here over the sylvaneth. it all looks cool but not sure about the treenought


It's been confirmed that the "Treenought" as you put it is actually Drycha reborn. Drycha Hamadreth.


LotN


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I like the Branchanought. 

Seriously, GW hasn't released anything since they started the End Times that I've hated. Yes, that even means the Sig Marines.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)




----------

